# 14ft Lowe v front boat



## jcwilliams (Mar 17, 2019)

New to boats and new to the forum.

Purchased this boat a complete mess. Trying to get it done so I can enjoy it this year. 

I'm onto the bottom of the boat been sanding and prepping all day. 

What's the best way to seal the seams? I pulled all the old caulking out when I was sanding.

Thanks

Pics are before I got started btw lol












Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 17, 2019)

Usually what I do at this point is to put the boat on horses, solid ones and put the hose in it. That will show you if and where any leaks are. Then you can rebuck rivets and use a product if necessary. It's not usually necessary to "caulk" seams unless there is a serious problem. I like the shape of that hull, it's going to be a sharp looking boat. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcwilliams (Mar 17, 2019)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> Usually what I do at this point is to put the boat on horses, solid ones and put the hose in it. That will show you if and where any leaks are. Then you can rebuck rivets and use a product if necessary. It's not usually necessary to "caulk" seams unless there is a serious problem. I like the shape of that hull, it's going to be a sharp looking boat.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


Ok thanks for the info. Also would you use like a truck bed coating on the bottom? 
Was thinking it would hide imperfections and help seal...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 17, 2019)

I prefer a bare aluminum bottom because anything you paint it with winds up scratched and looks crappy after a season or two. Usually if there's a leak, it's only one or two rivets and often rebucking takes care of it. If not you can use many different products from a couple drops of super glue to JB weld or 3m 5200. Shouldn't have to coat an entire bottom. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcwilliams (Mar 18, 2019)

Just got done sanding the best I could. Got it back on the trailer. Tonight fill with water this week and see what I got. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Mar 19, 2019)

Maybe a few inches of water can be rolled around to check for leaks so you don't have to fill it up and stress the hull.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 19, 2019)

That's how I do it. Good point. I just put a couple inches of water in, let it sit, tilt it....

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcwilliams (Mar 21, 2019)

Had some leaks cleaning it up now and going to seal it up. Am I wasting my time with prepping the bottom before I seal it up? Pics attached using a wire brush to get this mess cleaned up so I can roll it after I seal it. 



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nccatfisher (Mar 22, 2019)

jcwilliams said:


> Weldorthemagnificent said:
> 
> 
> > Usually what I do at this point is to put the boat on horses, solid ones and put the hose in it. That will show you if and where any leaks are. Then you can rebuck rivets and use a product if necessary. It's not usually necessary to "caulk" seams unless there is a serious problem. I like the shape of that hull, it's going to be a sharp looking boat.
> ...


 The absolute last thing you want to do is use bedliner on the bottom. One it will eventually turn loose and two you will be surprise just how much drag it will have and the rusultant effect it will have on speed.


----------



## jcwilliams (Mar 22, 2019)

What type of paint and sealer do I use?


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 23, 2019)

jcwilliams said:


> What type of paint and sealer do I use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Are you talking about sealing the seams/rivets? If yes, I've seen videos of a product called GFLEX being syringed into seams that have been heated. Same for rivets. Heat is used to help the GFLEX epoxy wick into the seam. I've not done it so I'm kind of passing on second hand info here. Another product I've read about folks using is Gluvit. 

BTW, I agree with NCCatfisher's comment -- don't use bed liner on the bottom of your boat. As far as I'm concerned don't use it anywhere on your boat.


----------



## jcwilliams (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks for the info. I'll get one of those products and just paint the bottom. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 23, 2019)

jcwilliams said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll get one of those products and just paint the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



The product websites have info on intended use and proper use. Hopefully someone here on TB will chime in. If not, you should be able to find "how to" videos fairly easily on the internet.


----------



## jcwilliams (Apr 1, 2019)

Got the bottom cleaned up.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcwilliams (Apr 7, 2019)

Went with the aluminum paint didn't turn out bad I don't think. 



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks much better.


----------



## jcwilliams (Apr 7, 2019)

Should clear coat be applied once its fully dry?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcwilliams (Apr 7, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Looks much better.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow, that is a big transformation. I think you made a good choice with the aluminum color.


----------



## jcwilliams (Apr 7, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Wow, that is a big transformation. I think you made a good choice with the aluminum color.


Thanks. Should I do the whole outside of the boat that color? Or a different color from side rails up to the top.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 7, 2019)

jcwilliams said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that is a big transformation. I think you made a good choice with the aluminum color.
> ...



All things being equal, I think a different color from the splash rail up would look good. But basing anything on my sense of design could be a big mistake. haha.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Apr 8, 2019)

Whats that girder front end on in the 2nd pic?


----------



## jcwilliams (Apr 8, 2019)

Poormans Boatright said:


> Whats that girder front end on in the 2nd pic?


You talking about the motorcycle? It's a 1970 Norton 
The project after this boat is done.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcwilliams (Apr 8, 2019)

The paint is still not fully dry I don't think. I can make a mark in it with my nails. I would have thought it would be dry by now...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 9, 2019)

It depends on temp and humidity as to how long it takes paint to dry. Also if you brush or use a paint sprayer you can add a hardener to your paint.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Apr 9, 2019)

Show a pic of the Norton.


----------



## jcwilliams (Apr 10, 2019)

Poormans Boatright said:


> Show a pic of the Norton.


Here ya go






Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Apr 15, 2019)

Thats a cool bike dude, I have a 78 cb 750 like that. Ya ought to work on that instead.


----------



## jcwilliams (May 27, 2019)

Here's the today picture. I'm about ready to call it done for what im Going to be using it for.


----------

